# Der Firefox schafft sich ab.

## Klaus Meier

Irgendwann geht es nicht mehr. Zugriff auf die Gnome-Shell-Extensions geht nicht mehr. Diese Erweiterung ist irgendwann mal ausgebaut worden. Habe bislang noch nichts gefunden, wie man das manuell nachinstallieren kann.

Und jetzt gibt es chrome-gnome-shell, da kann man seine Extensions abspeichern, so dass sie bei der nächsten Installation automatisch wieder da sind, man wird über Updates der Extension benachrichtigt. Man mus das Teil installieren, mit Firefox geht es einfach nicht mehr.

Na und dann ist Youtube auch noch verkackt. Man startet ein Video und das erste Bild ruckelt hin und her, der Ton läuft weiter. Gibt es eine Lösung im Netz. Und am Ende der Lösung steht, verwendet Chrome. Anders geht es nicht mehr.

Das ist ja wie bei KDE. Dinge die mal funktioniert haben, werden erfolgreich ausgebaut.

Chrome startet schneller, die Seiten werden schneller aufgebaut, das Font-Rendering ist besser, alles geschenkt. Aber wenn beim Firefox weder die Gnome-Shell-.Extensions noch Youtube out of the box funktionieren, dann Friede deiner Asche.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ja, die Entwicklung bei Firefox nervt mich bisweilen auch etwas. Ich bin nach längerer Zeit von chromium zurück auf Firefox gewechselt, weil die Plugins dort einfach mit mehr 'Liebe' gestaltet sind. Aber die Geschwindigkeit ist hier gefühlt schon merklich schlechter als bei Chromium. Und gefühlt wird Firefox schlechter, während chromium eher besser wird. 

Chrome selbst kommt hier allerdings nur für Video on demand zum Einsatz.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na und dann ist Youtube auch noch verkackt. Man startet ein Video und das erste Bild ruckelt hin und her, der Ton läuft weiter. Gibt es eine Lösung im Netz. Und am Ende der Lösung steht, verwendet Chrome. Anders geht es nicht mehr.

 

Ja, Mozilla bekleckert sich da gerade gar nicht mit Ruhm. Das betrifft sogut wie jede Videowiedergabe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, und das mit den Plugins ist auch bald Vergangenheit, da der Firefox auch auf ppapi wechselt. Dann gibt es für beide Browser ausschließlich identische Plugins.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, wenn die Plugins dann auch noch von gleicher Qualität (=identisch?) sind, dann fällt mir auch kaum noch ein Grund für den firefox ein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich bin auch am jammern. Das mit den Videos ist natürlich ein Bug bugs.gentoo.org - www-client/firefox-50.0 html5 video broken.

Teilweise funktionierten die Einstellungen in about:config:

```
browser.tabs.remote.autostart: true

extensions.e10sBlocksEnabling: false
```

Damit es wieder geht mit den HTML-5 Videos. Aber auch nur bis zum nächsten Firefox Addon und jetzt geht es wieder nicht. Glaube aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben das dies mit der Nutzung mehrere Bildschirme zusammen hängt. Denn auf einer Maschine mit nur einem Bildschirm funktionierte es weiterhin.

Aber die Situation ist weiterhin übel.

Doch das verteilt sich auf alle Browser meiner Meinung. Am meisten zufrieden bin ich eigentlich mit chromium, doch da sind die Privacy-Einstellungen einfach nicht so schön zu Handhaben wie unter dem Firefox. Doch so langsam wünsche ich mir schon eine magere alternative oder mehr Einstellungsmögilchkeiten.

Von der RUST-Entwicklung her, finde ich den Fuchs aber weiterhin ziemlich sexy, auch wenn er aktuell eine Erkältung hat.

Bei den Plugins kann ich nichts zu sagen, denn ich habe mir das genau wie flash abgewöhnt solche zu verwenden, bis auf NoScript oder einen Addblocker. Aber ohne Flash und mit kontrolliertem Java-Script/Block ist die Werbung bis auf html5 Videos eigentlich nicht so schlimm.

Edit - HTML5 Videos gehen wieder, auch auf meinem Multi-Display System mit:

Ah jetzt:

```
browser.tabs.remote.autostart=true

extensions.e10sBloc­kedByAddons=false

extensions.e10sBloc­ksEnabling=false
```

Damit geht es bei mir ohne Probleme. Useflag hwaccel ist bei mir gesetzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe es hinbekommen mit 

```
browser.sessionstore.interval 300000
```

aber irgendwann hat es dann wieder geruckelt. Ist das eventuell ein Gentoo Problem? Habe gerade mal den firefox-bin getestet, damit tritt das Problem nicht auf. Aber die Seite, von der ich diese Lösung habe geht wohl eher von der Windows-Version aus. Egal, dass damit die Gnome-Extensions nicht mehr gehen und ich diese Erweiterung auch nirgendwo finde und auch nicht manuell nachinstallieren kann, dass ist das Todesurteil für den Firefox für mich. Funktionen ausbauen, die es mal gab, das mag ich gar nicht. Aber das zieht sich ja durch alles... Gnome lebt davon, KDE leidet darunter...

Der Chromium geht ja gerade auf 56 und der rennt wie Sau. Da ist 55 ein Fiat Panda und der Firefox eine Enter im Vergleich dazu.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hatte es eben auch wieder.

Also ich habe langsam das Gefühl das es von Video zu Video unterschiedlich ist.. manche laufen bei Youtube ohne Probleme und andere fangen dann wieder direkt an hängen zu bleiben. Wahrscheinlich ist dann dieses Gefühl das es wieder geht komplett falsch. Wenn ich wieder ein ruckel-Video hab setzte ich mir mal einen Link drauf und oder analysiere es auch per down load.

Aber es ist auch nur ein Firefox Problem, chromium läuft ja wie beschrieben einfach weiter.

Mich ärgert es ebenso ich hoffe die bekommen das wieder in den Griff. Nur ein Gentoo-Problem ist es wohl nicht, denn wenn man diversen Links folgt haben sowohl BETA-Versionen von Firefox auch unter Windows das Problem schon mal gehabt.

Eine Möglichkeit soll ja sein, beim Fuchs das Hardware-Beschleunigungs Useflag weg zu lassen. Aber das ist für mich nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

Update: Nachdem ich extensions.e10sBloc­kedByAddons=false  wieder umgeschaltet hatte, den Fuchs neu starte. Läuft das selbe Video ohne Probleme. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob der Neustart dazu beigetragen hat oder das wirklich das beliebige Umschalten dieser Extension, oder das neu Laden der about:config Settings im allgemeinen.

Auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich.

Update 2:

So ich habe jetzt ausprobiert alle Werte die ich laut dieser Tipps geändert hatte, auf den Standardwert zurück zu setzen und bisher läuft e ganz schön stabil. Scheinbar kein Problem mehr mit den Videos.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Die Probleme haben sich mit allen Versuchen nicht verflüchtigt. Es trat immer wieder auf.

Aber ein kleiner Hinweis darauf was hilft: Das Broken Video im Tab, mit der Maus an dem Browser Tab zur Seite ziehen, so das dies in ein neues, einzelnes Fenster gezogen wird.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Nachdem Firefox 52 zwingend pulsaudio benötigt (Alsa support entfernt wurde/wird) damit man eine Ton bei Videos

hat ist selbiger für mich gestorben. Habe mich deshalb nach eineralternative umgeschaut. Chrome kam für mich nicht in frage,

so bin ich bei Palemoon (http://www.palemoon.org) gelandet, gibt auch glaube ich ein overlay für gentoo. Für mich kann

ich nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ist halt ein "ältere" Firefox bevor aus meiner sich die Entwickler Amok gelaufen

sind und mit Firefox ein Chorme Clone geschaffen habe usw. Mir viel gerade dieses Thread ein, bis jetzt mach Palemoon 

auf mich ein sehr guten Eindruck, ist ein Test wert ...

MfG

----------

## cryptosteve

Palemoon sieht sehr interessant aus, ich weiß nur nicht, wie es da um die Sicherheit bestellt ist. Browser sind immerhin ein unheimlich zentrales Element, was Anfälligkeit für Sicherheitslücken angeht. 

Ich vermute: Geringere Nutzerbasis, geringere Entwicklerbasis, erhöhte Problematik?!

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Palemoon sieht sehr interessant aus, ich weiß nur nicht, wie es da um die Sicherheit bestellt ist. Browser sind immerhin ein unheimlich zentrales Element, was Anfälligkeit für Sicherheitslücken angeht. 
> 
> Ich vermute: Geringere Nutzerbasis, geringere Entwicklerbasis, erhöhte Problematik?!

 

Na ja, das mit der Nutzerzahl weiß ich nicht, kann aber immer mehr zunehmen ... Hier mal ein paar Links:

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1247056

http://www.palemoon.org/releasenotes.shtml

http://www.palemoon.org/releasenotes-archived.shtml

http://www.palemoon.org/roadmap.shtml

Hinzu kommt noch das die Extesions Schnittstelle bei Firefox geändert wird und viele Entwickler

damit nicht einverstanden sind und ihre Plugins für Firefox aufgeben ...

MfG

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich werfe mal den hier in den Raum:

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1345661

...ich weiß ja nicht, was da erwartet wurde...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edith möchte gerne anmerken:: PulseAudio ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. *

	burmartke  wrote:*   

> Anyway I compiled the release with --enable-alsa and --disable-pulseaudio and it seems to be working fine. For those new to this with the same issue, you create a file called "mozconfig" in the source directory containing:
> 
> ac_add_options --enable-alsa
> 
> ac_add_options --disable-pulseaudio

 

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edith möchte gerne anmerken:: PulseAudio ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. *
> 
> 	burmartke  wrote:*   Anyway I compiled the release with --enable-alsa and --disable-pulseaudio and it seems to be working fine. For those new to this with the same issue, you create a file called "mozconfig" in the source directory containing:
> ...

 

Jo, nur in den binaries, welche man von mozilla direkt herunterladen kann ist pulseaudio default aktiv.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich werfe mal den hier in den Raum:
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1345661
> 
> ...ich weiß ja nicht, was da erwartet wurde...  
> ...

 

Alsa support soll komplett entfernt werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere schon in Version 53. Solltet Ihr andere

Infos haben könnt ihr das gerne richtig stellen. Das was ich gelesen habe sagt das die Devs alsa support rausschmeißen.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jo, nur in den binaries, welche man von mozilla direkt herunterladen kann ist pulseaudio default aktiv.

 

Nicht so ganz. Bei Debian testing schaut es momentan so aus:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/fire5252abezgfxc.png

MfG

----------

## musv

Ist dann dieselbe Geschichte, wie noch vor ein paar Jahren mit OSS. 

Damals hatte ich OSS4 benutzt, da es mir diverse Vorteile gegenüber Alsa brachte. Firefox/Seamonkey unterstützten (und tun es wahrscheinlich noch immer) problemlos OSS. Dummerweise musste man immer die Mozconfig-Dateien patchen. In den Configs stand dann auch schön drin, dass OSS als Default-Soundsystem unter BSD verwendet wird, für die es logischerweise kein Alsa gibt. 

Mittlerweile ist man dann wohl zum nächsten Schritt übergangen und ersetzt jetzt Alsa durch Pulseaudio. 

Ist einerseits nachvollziehbar. Warum soll man zig Soundsysteme unterstützen, wenn als Pseudostandard mittlerweile Pulseaudio von jeder Mainstream-Distro verwendet wird. Auf der anderen Seite ist das auch wieder zum Kotzen, da Pulseaudio bei mir noch immer nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert und nur Quatsch bei den Mixern anzeigt. Schade ist halt einfach nur, dass die Unterstützung vorhanden ist, aber nach außen hin nur eine Option zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Das Thema ist für mich sowieso erst einmal durch. Durch die Pulseaudio Abhängigkeit

bin ich zum ersten mal über Palemoon gestolpert. Nachdem ich nun ein paar Tage

mit diesem unterwegs bin ist er für mich der wesentlich besser "Firefox". Hier ist er 

schneller und hinterlässt im allgemeine einen sehr guten Eindruck eben so wie Fierefox

war bevor die ganze Oberfläche umgestalte wurde usw. Alle meine Plugins die ich bei

Firefox benutzt habe funktionieren bei Palemoon auch, (außer das "Classik Theme Restorer"  :Wink:  ) 

was will ich mehr. In diesem sinne, im Nachhinein war das eine sehr gute Entscheidung der

Firefox Devs. auf Puseaudio zu setzen, auf jeden Fall für mich und meine Ansprüche  :Smile:  .

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Oh, pulseaudio, der Leibhaftige überkommt euch. Der Teufel in Person steht vor euch und will eure Seelen. Er frisst eure Mütter und fickt eure Töchter.

Mal wieder reingeschaut und gelacht wie lange nicht mehr. Versucht es mit Kreuzen und Weihwasser, vielleicht hilft das.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal wieder reingeschaut 

 

hättest es mal lieber bleiben lassen ....

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Mal wieder reingeschaut  
> 
> hättest es mal lieber bleiben lassen ....

 

FULLACK!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Versucht es mit Kreuzen und Weihwasser, vielleicht hilft das.

 

Ich hatte in den verganenen Wochen mit Pulseaudio rumgespielt. Aber nachdem ich das Ding ums Verrecken nicht dazu gebracht hab, den Kopfhörer-Mixer anzuzeigen (Bekannter Pulseaudio-Bug seit 2008) hab ich das Teil wieder runtergeschmissen. 

Doch oh weh, auf einmal gab's bei Firefox und Seamonkey nur noch einen Segmentation Fault zu sehen anstatt eines Browserfensters. Die Neuinstallation brach während der Installroutine ab. Der Grund war, dass sich Pulseaudio ohne Exorzismus nicht deinstallieren lassen wollte. Ich brauchte durchaus ein paar Wochen, um den Fehler zu finden. Nach der der aufwendigen manuellen Teufelsaustreibung funktionierten dann die 2 Browser wieder.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nachdem ich eine Zeit lang bei Chrome festhing, bin ich mittlerweile auf Opera umgestiegen, hat man sogar ein kostenloses VPN mit drin und funktionieren tut auch alles, naja ok der Flash Player hat unter Gentoo so seine macken aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Wurst  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

VPN mit drin?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Jup, in Opera kannst du in den Einstellungen VPN aktivieren, danach kannst du es in der Adresszeile ein- und ausschalten. Ein Werbeblocker ist übrigens auch integriert.

----------

## l3u

Opera ist toll. Verwende ich seit Jahren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Opera ist toll. Verwende ich seit Jahren.

 Kann nur leider kein Java.

Tja, und der Firefox ab Version 53 auch nicht mehr. (Mit 52 kann man ja noch plugin.load_flash_only in about:config auf 'false' setzen.)

Schon blöd, wenn der VPN-Zugang zu den Kundenservern per Java-Applets funktioniert.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Weiß jemand einen (anständigen) Browser, der noch Java-Applets kann? Opera, Firefox, Chrome und QupZilla können es nicht (mehr), oder ich bin zu blöd die Unterstützung zu aktivieren...

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Schon blöd, wenn der VPN-Zugang zu den Kundenservern per Java-Applets funktioniert.  
> 
> Weiß jemand einen (anständigen) Browser, der noch Java-Applets kann? Opera, Firefox, Chrome und QupZilla können es nicht (mehr), oder ich bin zu blöd die Unterstützung zu aktivieren...

 

Würde das da vorschlagen. 

Ansonsten bin ich ganz froh, dass die Java-Applets nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich glaub, die Applets haben dem Image von Java mehr geschadet als Oracle das in den vergangen Jahren durch seine Politik hinbekommen hat.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Schon blöd, wenn der VPN-Zugang zu den Kundenservern per Java-Applets funktioniert.  
> 
> Weiß jemand einen (anständigen) Browser, der noch Java-Applets kann? Opera, Firefox, Chrome und QupZilla können es nicht (mehr), oder ich bin zu blöd die Unterstützung zu aktivieren... 
> 
> Würde das da vorschlagen. 
> ...

 Da stimme ich dir zu. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar gut, wenn das ganze Plugin-Wirrwarr (nicht nur Java) ein Ende nimmt.

Hoffentlich sehen das die Firmen, die Java-Applet-VPNs verwenden, auch irgendwann ein. OpenVPN finde ich schön.  :Wink: 

Leider bringt mir der AppletViewer nichts, da die entsprechenden applets per eigenem Popup von Seterungsseiten kommen. Aber trotzdem danke!

----------

## Yamakuzure

HA! Habe *den* Browser gefunden, mit dem der ganze Java-Quatsch wieder funktioniert:

www-client/palemoon-27.2.1::octopus  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Momentan starte ich jack um in Firefox Sound zu bekommen. Das nervt aber enorm. Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit, ALSA zu aktivieren? Palemoon baut nicht weil ich gcc-5.4 habe und die palemoon-bin Variante ist bei Videos noch schnarchlangsam. Als echte Alternative noch nicht wirklich reif.

EDIT: Die neuste octopus Version funktioniert. Allerdings laufen videos nicht so sauber wie im firefox.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit, ALSA (bei Firefox) zu aktivieren? 

 

Ja: Firefox selbst compilieren (also www-client/firefox und nicht www-client/firefox-bin) mit USE=-pulseaudio und dann in about:config setzen: browser.tabs.remote.autostart auf FALSE und browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 auf FALSE 

Funktioniert zumindest mit Firefox 52.3.0, vermutlich auch mit neueren Versionen.

Falls PA Pflicht bei Firefox werden sollte, bin ich weg. PA kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner - zumindest so lange nicht, bis mir jemand irgendeinen überzeugenden Vorteil zeigt, den ich ohne PA nicht hätte. Obwohl ich die Diskussion seit Jahren verfolge, habe ich bisher noch kein überzeugendes Argument für PA gehört.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Falls PA Pflicht bei Firefox werden sollte, bin ich weg.

 

Wie "weg"? Wo weg?

Weg von Firefox?

Weg von Gentoo?

Weg vom Fenster?

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Wie "weg"? Wo weg?

 

cryptosteve: die Frage ist gut! 

Vordergründig meinte ich natürlich: von Firefox. 

Aber wenn ich darüber nachdenke, merke ich, dass ich mittlerweile vom gesamten Linux-System genervt bin. Andauernd bekomme ich irgendwelche Pakete untergeschoben, die ich nicht brauche, nicht möchte und die letztendlich nur Probleme verursachen und meine Systeme angreifbar machen: Pulseaudio, ConsoleKit, PolKit, SystemD, Grub 2, D-Bus, udisks usw. usw. Es kostet enorm viel Zeit, diese Pakete wieder von meinen Systemen runterzubekommen, sie dauerhaft entfernt zu halten und trotzdem noch ein funktionierendes System mit annehmbarer GUI zu haben...

Von daher spiele ich immer mehr mit dem Gedanken, zu FreeBSD zu wechseln. Es ist einerseits schade nach 25 Jahren Linux - und entsprechend viel gesammelten Know-How. Andererseits habe ich aber immer weniger das Gefühl, dass die Machtspielchen, die Red Hat und Co. spielen ("wir übernehmen die Kontrolle über Userland und machen einfach alles andere platt") in Zukunft besser werden - ganz im Gegenteil... 

Von daher: vielleicht auch von Linux... Noch bin ich nicht so weit - aber mir kommt zum ersten Mal seit 13 Jahren der Gedanke, weiterzuziehen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ohne die Diskussion hier jetzt zu sehr entführen zu wollen, aber bevor Du ernsthaft über einen Wechsel auf FreeBSD nachdenkst, guck vorher mal, in welcher Version und in welchem Zustand Deine verwendete Oberfläche da am Start ist. Cinnamon z.B. hängt da bisweilen mächtig zurück und ist nicht dort nicht mit dem Stand von dem unter Linux zu vergleichen.

Nur falls das ein wichtiger Punkt für Dich ist ...

Und nun zurück zur Firefox-Problematik ....

----------

## Erdie

 *bug_report wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit, ALSA (bei Firefox) zu aktivieren?  
> 
> Ja: Firefox selbst compilieren (also www-client/firefox und nicht www-client/firefox-bin) mit USE=-pulseaudio und dann in about:config setzen: browser.tabs.remote.autostart auf FALSE und browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 auf FALSE 
> 
> Funktioniert zumindest mit Firefox 52.3.0, vermutlich auch mit neueren Versionen.
> ...

 

Selbst kompiliert habe ich den Firefox sowieso. Was mir nicht einleutet: Warum denn USE=pulseaudio? Genau das Gegenteil will ich doch? Ich habe doch kein PA auf dem System.

----------

## Erdie

 *bug_report wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wie "weg"? Wo weg? 
> 
>  Andauernd bekomme ich irgendwelche Pakete untergeschoben, die ich nicht brauche, nicht möchte und die letztendlich nur Probleme verursachen und meine Systeme angreifbar machen: Pulseaudio, ConsoleKit, PolKit, SystemD, Grub 2, D-Bus, udisks usw. usw. Es kostet enorm viel Zeit, diese Pakete wieder von meinen Systemen runterzubekommen, sie dauerhaft entfernt zu halten und trotzdem noch ein funktionierendes System mit annehmbarer GUI zu haben...
> 
> 

 

Ich  bleibe von Pulseaudio, systemd und grub2 fern. Das hat bisher kaum Aufwand gekostet. Pulsaudio nervt etwas weil immer mehr Applikationen das voraussetzen.

----------

## l3u

Auch, wenn das etwas OT wird: Was ist denn an Grub2 so schlimm?

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, klingt als wäre jammern zZt in :-/

Vorschlag: Schaut euch die neuerungen doch einfach mal an, und testet sie ne zeitlang :)

----------

## mike155

Um wieder zum Thema Firefox zurückzukommen: in der c't gab es neulich ein Interview mit Jascha Kaykas-Wolff, dem aktuellen Marketing-Chef von Mozilla:

--> Das wird die Wiedergeburt von Firefox

Was haltet Ihr davon? Schafft der Firefox sich ab? Oder wird er neu geboren?

Ein Leser sich die Mühe gemacht, das Interview so umzuschreiben, wie er es sich gewünscht hätte:

--> Wunsch: Das ehrliche Interview: Unsere Anwender definieren die Zukunft

Hört sich gleich viel besser an...

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Was mir nicht einleuchtet: Warum denn USE=pulseaudio? Genau das Gegenteil will ich doch? Ich habe doch kein PA auf dem System.

 

Ich meinte nicht USE=pulseaudio. Sondern, genau wie Du vermutest: USE=-pulseaudio (Minus-Zeichen vor pulseaudio)  -  also KEIN Pulseaudio! 

Ich würde die Installation also testweise folgendermaßen starten:

```
~ # USE=-pulseaudio emerge www-client/firefox
```

und dann, wenn alles funktioniert, das "-pulseaudio" entweder nach package.use oder nach make.conf schreiben...

----------

## Erdie

-pulseaudio ist bei mir global gesetzt. Firefox seit je her compiliert. Also so, wie du es beschreibst. Firefox ist seit dem letzten Update stumm, es sei denn ich starte jack-audio-connection-kit.

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Huh ja, klingt als wäre jammern zZt in :-/
> 
> Vorschlag: Schaut euch die neuerungen doch einfach mal an, und testet sie ne zeitlang 

 

Ich sag doch nur was bei mir der Status ist. Warum jetzt  "jammern"? Weshalb sollte ich grub2 nutzen, das Risiko der Migration eingehen, wenn grub1 mein System einwandfrei startet und viel einfacher und übersichtlicher zu konfigurieren ist?

Ständig wird geprahlt wie flexibel und mächig Gentoo ist und wenn jemand eine vom Mainstream abweichende Konfiguration hat, also die Flexiblität nutzt, ist von  "jammern" die Rede? 

Also entweder - oder. Wenn ich doch alles fressen muß, was "von oben" kommt, dann kann ich auch gleich Ubuntu installieren. Bei der nächsten Neuinstallation werde ich sicher grub2 verwenden Aber das kann noch dauern. Das ist ja das Gute an Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

@Erdie,

sorry, mein Eindruck bezog sich eher auf das eigentliche Thema, sprich die neuerungen Im Firefox.

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Erdie,
> 
> sorry, mein Eindruck bezog sich eher auf das eigentliche Thema, sprich die neuerungen Im Firefox.

 

Oh sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrsteven

Firefox: Testlauf für neue Empfehlungsfunktion (heise.de)

Die geben sich richtig Mühe ihre User los zu werden: Pocket, PulseAudio-Zwang, Cliqz… Was kommt als nächstes?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Firefox: Testlauf für neue Empfehlungsfunktion (heise.de)
> 
> Die geben sich richtig Mühe ihre User los zu werden: Pocket, PulseAudio-Zwang, Cliqz… Was kommt als nächstes? :roll:

 

Das hat mich auch geärgert! Aber es lässt sich ja zumindest abstellen. Gut das man halt auch immer noch im Notfall mit Chromium alternativen findet. Der neue Firefox 57 allerdings gefällt mir schon sehr gut, fühlt sich so schnell an wie Chromium und hat mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Zudem muss ich nicht immer drei mal klicken bevor ich (wie bei Chromium) im Incognito Modus lande.

Am besten gefällt mir aber das Mozilla mit Rust halt einen neuen Ansatz hat und den auch fortführt. Sicher der Fuchs hatte in den letzten Monaten eine schwere Zeit. Aber jetzt sieht man ja auch wohin die Entwicklerstunden geflossen sind. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und froh das er letztlich nicht ausgestorben oder komplett abgeschrieben wurde.

Lediglich beim Mobil-Browser stört mich das ich die "Wichtiges" Seite nicht komplett deaktivieren kann. Beim Desktop ist das möglich wenn man ein neuen Tap aufmacht kann man Teile der Seite mit dem kleinen Zahnrad oben rechts anpassen, so das sie komplett leer ist.

----------

## Erdie

Immerhin verwendet Firefox automatisch jack, sobald dieser im Hintergrund läuft. Ich habe daher immer einen Jack-Server  (ohne Echtzeit) am laufen, weil die Youtube Videos im Palemoon zu langsam sind. Im allgemeinen gefällt mir Palemoon besser weil er viiiiiel schneller ist bzw. startet. Nur bei besagten Videos nehme ich dann Firefox. Es ist schon blöd, dass man mehrere Browser braucht ..

----------

## mv

Vor einiger Zeit war ich von Palemoon ebenfalls begeistert, aber inzwischen habe ich ihn nicht mehr auf der Festplatte:

Ich traue Palemoon schlichtweg nicht mehr.

Die Intention mag zwar gut sein, und dass Palemoon vor hat, legacy plugins weiterhin zu unterstützen, mag zwar zunächst gut klingen, aber:

Ohne regelmäßiges Upgraden von firefox upstream bleiben zu viele Sicherheitslöcher unerkannt/ungestopft!

Dass nach so vielen Monaten immer noch nicht die Assembler-Bugs ausgebaut wurden, die mit gcc-6 zum Abstürzen und Fehlverhalten führen, obwohl firefox dies schon so lange geschafft hat, ist ein Indiz dafür, dass schlichtweg zu viel manpower in der Entwicklung von palemoon fehlt. Vom Ignorieren der Probleme mit gcc-7 will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, und gcc-7 ist nun wahrlich nicht mehr neu.

Wenigstens empfehlen die Entwickler selbst ja inzwischen, palemoon auf android nicht mehr zu benutzen, weil sie ihn nicht genügend pflegen können.

Bzgl. Extensions war es bereits vorher problematisch, dass Dinge wie aktuelle Versionen von noscript erst Monate später liefen, weil wichtige APIs fehlten: Das machte Palemoon schon lange sicherheitstechnisch fragwürdig.

Die Entscheidung, die WebExtension APIs aus Prinzip nicht zu implementieren, ist m.E. der endgültige Tod von Palemoon: Es werden jetzt weder aktuelle Sicherheits-Extensions jemals unter Palemoon laufen, noch hat Palemoon jetzt noch eine Chance, firefox upstream in größeren Mengen zu "backporten" (was nicht nur an den WebExtension APIs sondern auch am Festhalten der Legacy Extensions liegen wird).

Damit nimmt der bereits jetzt schon eklatante Mangel an Entwickler-Resourcen für das Projekt dermaßen zu, dass man ihm - wie gesagt - m.E. nicht mehr vertrauen kann: Schon jetzt liegt der letzte Versions-Bump (von firefox upstream) m.E. so lange zurück, dass man Palemoon beser nicht mehr nutzen sollte.

----------

## Erdie

Da könntest Du sicher Recht haben. Muß ich mal drüber schlafen .. Mir fiel auch schon auf, wie selten Palemoon gepatcht wird..

----------

## Erdie

Nachdem ich auf GCC6 umgestellt habe, ist palemoon nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Extrem unstabil (ja, die warnen ja auch davor). Aber mit GCC5 lief es noch gut. Von daher werde ich auch reumütig auf Firefox zurückschwenken. Aber warum verwenden die bei der Entwicklung von Palemoon noch so alte GCC Versionen? . Es hat doch keine Lust auf einem alten gcc zu bleiben nur wegen des Browsers.

EDIT: Jetzt habe ich allerdings, da der gcc5 noch auf dem System ist, Palemoon wieder damit gebaut und er ist tatsächlich stabiler. Beim Wechsel von GCC lasse ich die alte Version eine bestimmte Zeit auf dem System. Solange soll auch der Palemoon überleben.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Aber warum verwenden die bei der Entwicklung von Palemoon noch so alte GCC Versionen?

 

Der alte Firefox-code enthielt eine ganze Menge Assembler-Anweisungen, die sich auf undokumentiertes Verhalten des gcc-5 verließen. In firefox hat man diese systematisch ausgebaut, aber palemoon kommt eben nicht nach, diese Änderungen zu übernehmen (vermutlich eben mangels manpower, weil es sich schon zu weit von Upstream entfernt hat).

Und wenn sie hier schon nicht nachkommen, lässt es fraglich erscheinen, ob sich das mit sicherheitsrelevanten Bugs anders verhält, zumal gerade diese Assembler-Geschichten bereits sehr sicherheitsrelevant sein könnten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Palemoon stammt glaub ich auch nur von einem Entwickler. Teile für Android wurden dann gar nicht mehr aktualisiert. Den Code hab ich mir nicht mehr angeschaut aber es ist wirklich seltsam. Seitdem hab ich es sehr schnell wieder gelöscht.

Überlege aktuell mir auch aus anderen Gründen eine Sandbox zu bauen, vielleicht mit Neuronalem Netzwerk die Internetseiten für mich prüft und mich dann lediglich über wichtige Updates informiert. Denn sehr oft interessieren mich nur Updates, neue Überschriften, Beiträge von Nutzern in Foren. Vielleicht auch mal Preisänderungen zu Produkten oder eben Kursschwankungen.

Beim Wetter ist das ja sogar noch trivialer. Am besten man schneidet die Infos direkt aus der Seite raus. So wollte ich die nächsten Monate nutzen um mich in wget einzulesen und eine KI die für mich Bilder anschaut.

Allein weil ich dadurch hoffe das ich Newseiten wieder lesen kann, auch ohne Addblocker. Bestimmt gibt das aber ein richtig ekligen Kampf mit den Captcha. Aber man hat a sonst keine Hobbies.

Zuerst spielte ich sogar mit dem Gedanken einen Browser versuchen zu programmieren. Aber wenn man sich ja Webkit anschaut oder was chrome und Firefox da auf die Beine gestellt hat, ist es einfach Man-Power technisch nicht zu leisten. Selbst wenn man nur Text verarbeiten möchte!

Dahingegen müsste es doch relativ trivial sein eine KI dazu zu bringen sich Internetseiten anzuschauen, die man ohnehin öfters oder täglich besucht. Aber mal schauen was und wie weit mich die Idee bringt.

Ursprünglich ging es mir nur darum Informationen zu filtern und auf möglichst wenig Byte zu reduzieren, damit mein Smartphone fast kein Datenvolumen braucht.

Edit: Was ich aber eigentlich schreiben wollte:

Der neue Firefox ist zwar schneller, hat aber auch bei leere Seite und ohne Mausfokus im Hintergrund oft 0,7 % CPU Leistung nötig. Der Code verteilt sich über die Threads gut auf mehrere Kerne und beim Schreiben dieser Nachricht aktuell zwischen 4 und 6 %. Gut da ist auch das Wörterbuch noch mit drin.

Aber Abgesehen von dem Werbequatsch ist mir das schon fast wieder zu viel. Es erinnert mich an die Artikel das diverse Seiten Kryptowährungen schürfen. Was ich wirklich nicht lustig finde wenn jemand CPU Zeit klaut oder indirekt Strom. Sicher dafür gibt auch NoScript oder Adblocker. Aber letzteren traue ich auch nicht wirklich über den Weg.

Da der Browser in seiner Bedeutung langsam schon fast das Betriebssystem ersetzt, sollten man da schon ganz genau hinschauen was da passiert und wie sich das entwickelt.

----------

## Massimo B.

Schade, Martin hat natürlich mit den Aussagen leider sehr recht. Ich fahre allerdings seit vielen Monaten viel besser mit Palemoon, es war auch die einzige Möglichkeit mein favorisiertes Addon Pentadactyl weiter zu betreiben nach der neuen API von Firefox. Zurück wollte ich auch nicht mehr, muss ich aber wahrscheinlich, wenn das Projekt es nicht schafft und die Lücken zu groß werden.

Jedenfalls macht Firefox derzeit mehr Probleme, diesen habe ich für Laien-Rechner hier immer noch als Default, da Palemoon halt manche Seiten nicht anzeigen kann. Mit neuer Version 57 und Electrolysis legt es regelmäßig den Rechner lahm mit Tab Prozessen names "Web Content..", ich kann in solchen Fällen nicht mal mehr remote helfen, wenn Ram und Swap überlaufen und man nicht mal mehr per ssh reinkommt. Hier braucht wahrscheinlich auch wieder nur das Profil etwas Pflege, oder eines der Filter-Addons kommt nicht mit dem neuen Electrolysis zurecht. Auch Firefox ist nach Update daher recht wartungsintensiv.

----------

## mv

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> Mit neuer Version 57 und Electrolysis legt es regelmäßig den Rechner lahm mit Tab Prozessen names "Web Content.."

 

Viele WebExtensions sind leider noch sehr buggy. noscript-10.0 hatte auch den Firefox manchmal so im Griff, dass nur noch ein rechtzeitiges "kill" half. Dabei war doch eigentlich die Idee der eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten von WebExtensions, genau solche Probleme unmöglich zu machen…

Mit aktuellem noscript passiert das jetzt aber nicht mehr, aber noscript selbst läuft trotzdem immer noch unrund (irgendwelche Menüs und Seiten werden schwarz, bei bestimmten Suchanfragen geht statt der Suche ein noscript-Fenster auf, die Optionen-Seite blendet sich über Webseiten ein, und viel ähnlicher Unfug) und lässt sich auch nicht mehr gut bedienen.

Als mögliche Alternative gibt es zwar umatrix und eine noscript-lite security suite, aber die sind angeblich alle bei weitem nicht so sicher (z.B. kein XSS-Filtern) und irgendwie können sie sich angeblich auch nicht ganz zuverlässig in den Beginn der Seite "hacken" wegen irgendwelcher Restriktionen von WebExtensions, für die der NoScript-Autor einen workaround gefunden haben wlil. Das weiß ich aber alles nur aus irgendwelchen Kommentaren, deren Richtigkeit natürlich immer zweifelhaft ist.

Aber bis auf diese noscript-Probleme läuft firefox-57 eigentlich ganz gut. Es gibt jetzt auch eine tolle WebExtension namens bookmark-dupes  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ich habe seit ff57 auch vermehrt Probleme. Nachdem noscript nicht mehr ging bin ich kurzfristig ohne script blocker unterwegs gewesen (war ja angekündigt, dass das Problem am WE gelöst sei). Nachdem sich noscript-10 doch länger zog hab ich umatrix instaliert. Und mochte es erst recht gern. Nur hat es seine Optionen nicht beachtet und mir z.B. den Cache nicht stündlich sondern sofort gelöscht was zur Folge hatte dass Bilder immer neu geladen wurden (was mit 250kB-Leitung echt arschig ist...). Außerdem wurden mir ständig meine Cookies gelöscht, z.B. nach kurzer Zeit vergaß youtube dass ich NICHT automatisch das nächste Video ansehen will, und ein mühsam angelegter Merkzettel wurde mir gelöscht :/ Das nervte mich so dass ich wieder noscript aktiviert habe (nachdem der Port mittlerweile erschienen war). Aber das Verhalten besteht weiterhin. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob uMatrix mir irgendwelche Firefox-Optionen permanent aktiviert hat oder ob FF57 verbuggt ist. In jedem Fall ist es nervigst und ich überlege ob ich nicht sofort auf Chrome aufspringe  :Sad:  Oder doch gleich Windows weil ich in letzter Zeit wieder viel zu viel mit Basteln und Flicken und Inkompatibilitäten verbracht habe...

----------

## musv

Ich hab den FF57 in package.mask drin. Solange die von mir benötigten Addons noch nicht adäquat umgesetzt sind, warte ich noch. Bin mit FF56 durchaus zufrieden. 

Kleine Bösartigkeit der Gentoo-Devs:

FF56 wurde aus dem Portage rausgenommen. Der letzte verfügbare FF ist 52.5.2. Ich hab dann das Ebuild aus /var/db/pkg ins lokale Overlay rüberkopiert.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> FF56 wurde aus dem Portage rausgenommen. Der letzte verfügbare FF ist 52.5.2

 

Das ist auch korrekt so: 52* wird langzeitunterstützt; 56 schon nicht mehr. Es ist nahezu sicher, dass 56 SIcherheitslücken hat, die inzwischen in 52* und >56 ausgebaut wurden. FF56 weiter zu benutzen ist eine schlechte Idee.

Übrigens ist noscript inzwischen ganz brauchbar.

----------

## Erdie

Ich teste jetzt seit einiger Zeit Falkon und bin eigentlcih ganz zufrieden. Schätzt hier jemand Falkon als Sicherheitsrisiko ein?

----------

## Massimo B.

Seit fast 2 Jahren auf Palemoon werde ich nun wohl zurückkehren zum Firefox. Palemoon ist einfach recht langsam auf einem Mehrkern-System. Außerdem hat mich wie mv bereits öfter dargestellt hat, der Sicherheitsaspekt immer wieder nachdenklich gemacht. Das wurde auch auf https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-use-waterfox-pale-moon-or-basilisk/ nochmal schön nebeneinandergestellt.

Manche Projekte können mit einer handvoll Entwickler oder sogar nur einem einfach nicht mit der Entwicklung standhalten. Resultat ist dann, dass meist auf einer älteren Mozilla Codebasis begonnen wird, und wenn man es nicht mehr schafft, alle Patches zu integrieren, wird einfach eine neuere FF-ESR Version als Basis genommen. Man hängt also eigentlich immer hinterher ohne einen wirklichen Mehrwert. Meine Motivation für Palemoon war recht bequem, da ich an mir wichtigen XUL Addons wie Pentadactyl festhalten wollte, die nach wie vor auf Palemoon wunderbar funktionieren. IN der Zwischenzeit hat Mozilla mit dem Electrolysis bzw. Quantum Build Performance bewiesen, da kommt Palemoon so schnell nicht hin. Ich kam auch daher mit Palemoon lange gut zurecht, weil ich einfach keine Web2.0 Sachen wie Facebook etc. nutze, dafür aber halt viel github, Bitbucket, Ebay, etc.. also Seiten die auch nicht unmodern sind.

und wenn wirklich mal was nicht lief, hab ich ein leeres Chrome-Profil genommen.

Mit XUL und Pentadactyl wird es wohl vorbei sein, ich werde wohl zurück zum neuen Firefox Quantum und Alternativen wie vim-vixen anschauen, die zugegebenermaßen lange nicht an die Fähigkeiten von Pentadactyl rankommen.

----------

## Erdie

Aber wie sieht es mit Falkon aus? Ist die Codebasis da ebenfalls mit höheren Risiken verbunden?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei Falcon weiß ich es nicht, aber du kannst ja einfach mal in den Source Code schauen, nachdem die aktuelle Firefox Version wieder einige Lücken glatt gebügelt hat und gucken ob die weiterhin offen sind im Code von den Ablegern (wie auch bei palemoon.). Edit: Arg, gut da kannst du nicht im partner-Projekt schauen. Quasi wie bei Chromium zu Chrome oder bei Palemoon zu Firefox. Falcon könnte ein Geheimtipp sein.. achte einfach auf Updates.

Das Problem ist einfach es gibt wenig HTML-Parser und die sind das Kerngeschäft ähnlich wie Code der Reguläre Ausdrücke parsen muss oder seltsame Video-Encodings.

Wenn es mal etwas langsamer sein darf, würde ich an der Stelle den Tor-Browser verwenden oder für das nicht alltägliche Internet einen Laptop mit CubeOS und einer CPU die möglichst nicht Anfällig ist gegenüber den ganzen CPU-Probleme.

Aktuell surfe ich aber auch immer öfter mit dem Smartphone oder Tablet und da greife ich dann zu Chromium oder Firefox Fokus/Klar.

Die Original Seite ist falcon.org und die Entwickler sind wohl bei KDE unter gekommen. Zuvor war es der QupZilla Browser. Das ist und war schon ein beachtenswertes Projekt, aber auch hier ist der Schwerpunkt halt die QT-Web Engine, zuvor qt-webkit. Eigentlich ist eine kleinere Code-Basis immer gut.

Letztlich fußt das meiste halt auf der Sicherheit und der Aktualisierung der Qt Web Engine.

Generell begrüße ich aber den Versuch mehrere Browser aus dem Boden zu stampfen auch mit dem minimalen Ansatz. Aber für mich war qupzilla letztlich etwas wie palemoon, die Frage ist wie schnell die Updates im Code landen und wie gut das gepflegt wird oder wie viel überflüssiger Ballast weg geschnitten wurde.

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Letztlich fußt das meiste halt auf der Sicherheit und der Aktualisierung der Qt Web Engine.

 

Und genau da liegt das Problem. Chrome hat seine Blink-Engine so schnell inkompatibel verändert dass es nahezu unmöglich war, security-fixes einzupflegen ohne die ganze Engine auszutauschen.

Einige Leute waren sauer und Google sagte daraufhin AFAIR dass sie drei weitere Monate security-fixes einpflegen. Leider war auch qt-webkit schon immer notorisch veraltet, bei den langen release-Zyklen. Und ich denke nicht, dass das mit Blink besser wurde. QupZilla war ein schöner Browser den ich auch gerne genutzt hab. Aber irgendwann hab ich mich nicht mehr sicher gefühlt... Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!

Ich bin jetzt auf firefox-bin und manchmal chrome.

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Letztlich fußt das meiste halt auf der Sicherheit und der Aktualisierung der Qt Web Engine. 
> 
> Und genau da liegt das Problem. Chrome hat seine Blink-Engine so schnell inkompatibel verändert dass es nahezu unmöglich war, security-fixes einzupflegen ohne die ganze Engine auszutauschen.
> 
> Einige Leute waren sauer und Google sagte daraufhin AFAIR dass sie drei weitere Monate security-fixes einpflegen. Leider war auch qt-webkit schon immer notorisch veraltet, bei den langen release-Zyklen. Und ich denke nicht, dass das mit Blink besser wurde. QupZilla war ein schöner Browser den ich auch gerne genutzt hab. Aber irgendwann hab ich mich nicht mehr sicher gefühlt... Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!
> ...

 

Vieleicht hilft folgende Information: Qt-Webengine verwendet als unterbau chromium (https://wiki.qt.io/QtWebEngine) daher könnten dadurch updates besser/schneller integriert werden

----------

## l3u

... und da Falkon (den ich z. B. benutze) QtWebEngine nutzt, sollte ja eigentlich alles gut sein, oder?!

----------

## Erdie

 *l3u wrote:*   

> ... und da Falkon (den ich z. B. benutze) QtWebEngine nutzt, sollte ja eigentlich alles gut sein, oder?!

 

Das hoffe ich auch. Ich bin eigentlich begestert wie gut der funktioniert ..

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   ... und da Falkon (den ich z. B. benutze) QtWebEngine nutzt, sollte ja eigentlich alles gut sein, oder?! 
> 
> Das hoffe ich auch. Ich bin eigentlich begestert wie gut der funktioniert ..

 

Tja... schnell ist immer relativ. Wie gesagt schaut mal wie viel Zeit von einem kritischen Chromium Update vergeht bis es dann zu einem (weiteren) qtwebengine Update durch gesickert ist.

Man kann das ja einfach beobachten wann die letzte Version erschienen ist.. und wie viele kritische Upates es in der Zwischenzeit bei Chromium/Chrome gab.

Sicher die Entwickler von QTWebEngine schreiben das sie einige Google-Teile vorzugsweise weg geschnitten haben. Aber bei manchen Updates reicht mich das einfach nicht. Im Grunde könnte man halt den Quellcode vergleiche, was ich bisher noch nicht gemacht habe. Doch mir wird immer schon unwohl wenn mein Smartphone 7 Tage keine Updates bekam und das bessert sich nicht bei der qtwebengine oder qtwebkit.

Werde den Falcon aber wohl auch noch mal probieren.

Aber aktuell wird mir ohnehin immer schlecht weil ich Intels Management Engine noch nicht mit einer Schlankheitskur beglückt habe (Alphabet macht das bei all ihren Sytemen). Leider gibt es für mein Mainboard noch kein Coreboot, wahrscheinlich wähle ich das nächste Mainboard genau nach diesem Kriterium aus.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Doch mir wird immer schon unwohl wenn mein Smartphone 7 Tage keine Updates bekam

 Ernsthaft?  :Shocked: 

Also dann bist du entweder eine unglaublich wichtige Person mit übermäßig vielen Kenntnissen hoch wertvoller Staats- und/oder Industriegeheimnissen, oder vielleicht ein kleines bisschen ... äh ... paranoid?  :Wink: 

Aber Spaß beiseite, laut https://wiki.qt.io/QtWebEngine sieht es wie folgt aus:Zu jedem Release wird die aktuellste Chromium-Version verwendet.

Es werden aber nur relevante Teile verwendet. Nicht mitgeliefert werden binäre Dateien und Hilfsdienste die mit Google quatschen.Die Engine wird modularisiert, so dass Systembibliotheken (wie z.B. OpenSSL) verwendet werden können.Nach dem Release werden weiterhin Bugfixes und Sicherheitsupdates per Patch Level eingespielt.LTS Versionen von Qt bekommen eventuell sogar ein volles Upgrade der Chromium Engine per Patch Level.Ich finde das ist völlig ok.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Doch mir wird immer schon unwohl wenn mein Smartphone 7 Tage keine Updates bekam Ernsthaft? 8O
> 
> Also dann bist du entweder eine unglaublich wichtige Person mit übermäßig vielen Kenntnissen hoch wertvoller Staats- und/oder Industriegeheimnissen, oder vielleicht ein kleines bisschen ... äh ... paranoid? :wink:

 

Ja aber ich habe mich da auch schlecht ausgedrückt. Wenn ich jetzt das Android August-Update erst 7 oder 14 Tage später habe, weil die Lineage-OS Maintainer da noch ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Fixen benötigen. Manch mal ist das auch schon nach zwei bis drei Tagen im Nightly drin.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es einen Normal-Nutzer trifft ist vielleicht etwas gering. Gleichzeitig gab es auch schon diverse Ransomware, gegen die natürlich ein Backup hilft. Wenn aber jemand wirklich nur Daten von deinen Systemen kopiert und entwendet ist das ein ganz anders Risiko.

Es ist einfach so das, wenn ich weiß das ein Fix verfügbar ist oder man dieses oder jenes besser lösen kann. Macht es mich kirre, wenn ich es noch nicht umgesetzt habe.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Es ist einfach so das, wenn ich weiß das ein Fix verfügbar ist oder man dieses oder jenes besser lösen kann. Macht es mich kirre, wenn ich es noch nicht umgesetzt habe.

 Na, ich glaube das kann nicht nur ich sehr sehr gut nachvollziehen.   :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Leider ist mir den Falkon doch einige Male abgestürzt. Sowohl auf x86 als auf auf amd64. Hoffentlich nimmt das nicht überhand, wäre ein Killerkriterium.

----------

